# What is Cigar Glue made of?



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

So after reading some of the posts in here regarding mold, I decided to look at my cigars with a UV light. I found a few cigars had some spots glow around the seams along the wrapper and cap. Four of the cigars (same brand) had actual glowing fingerprints! I don't believe any of this is a harmful mold but simply some organic material in the "glue" used to hold cigars together. Will this organic material create an environment for other bacteria to grow in the future? For now, I removed the four cigars from the humidor until I can find an answer.
Does anyone know what the glue is made up of?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

pectin and water usually


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Pectin is never used by the professional trade. They use either gum Taracanth or gar gum or cellulose glue.

"Gum tragacanth is a viscous, odorless, tasteless, water-soluble mixture of polysaccharides obtained from sap which is drained from the root of the plant and dried. The gum seeps from the plant in twisted ribbons or flakes which can be powdered. It absorbs water to become a gel, which can be stirred into a paste."


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Google vegetable glue. There's a specific brand that many use, it ends in a number like 330 or 550 or something. 

Most of them are thermo gels which get harder as temperature increases so they don't liquify as the cigar heats up. Which is why the advice to "smoke a cigar for a couple minutes to loosen the glue so you can get the band off easier" is bunk.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Bizumpy said:


> "smoke a cigar for a couple minutes to loosen the glue so you can get the band off easier" is *BUNK*


Another classic statement from Bizumpy


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Another content-free post by you


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Come on fellas


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Found it, it's called Bermocoll 320. That's what a large number of cigar manufacturers use as "glue." You can google its properties.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

For my RYOs I use liquid nails.

JK, I use cellulose glue  Never occurred to me to look at it under a black light though. Not sure I'd want to do that.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm... I've always been under the impression it was perspiration from the thighs of the virgins upon which they're rolled. Right or wrong, I enjoy that impression so much, I'm clinging to it. :nod:


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hmmm... I've always been under the impression it was perspiration from the thighs of the virgins upon which they're rolled. Right or wrong, I enjoy that impression so much, I'm clinging to it. :nod:


Works for me!:smoke:


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Bruck said:


> For my RYOs I use liquid nails.
> 
> JK, I use cellulose glue  Never occurred to me to look at it under a black light though. Not sure I'd want to do that.


I actually started out looking for mold but found fingerprints, sparked my interest.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hmmm... I've always been under the impression it was perspiration from the thighs of the virgins upon which they're rolled. Right or wrong, I enjoy that impression so much, I'm clinging to it. :nod:


What a great thought. :tu


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hmmm... I've always been under the impression it was perspiration from the thighs of the virgins upon which they're rolled. Right or wrong, I enjoy that impression so much, I'm clinging to it. :nod:


I thought that was only used on Opus X cigars (oh, and Gurkhas  ).


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I remember what those sweaty thighs looked like under a blacklight, except they weren't virgins. Ah, the memories of youth.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Gurkha actually sounds like the name of a glue.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Bizumpy said:


> Found it, it's called Bermocoll 320. That's what a large number of cigar manufacturers use as "glue." You can google its properties.


Correct. Bermocoll is a cellulose glue. Gum Tragacanth is also widely used.

The glue is used only on the cap of the cigar and is used very sparingly. The entire seem is NOT glued down. However, the head is the part that goes in your mouth ( for some reason that just sounds wrong!) so Pectin would be a horrible choice of glue due to it's bitterness.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hmmm... I've always been under the impression it was perspiration from the thighs of the virgins upon which they're rolled. Right or wrong, I enjoy that impression so much, I'm clinging to it. :nod:


Reminds me of a story...

One night after dinner with friends I handed out several of my own hand rolled cigars. After a few minutes there was a remark about how good the smoke was. I proudly explained that a lot of 'Love' goes into rolling each cigar. "Each one is like my baby" I explained... "In fact, I even glue the cap on using my very own semen".

The blank look on everyone face was priceless! They all looked down at the cigar at the same moment and then back at me. None were smiling, just a shocked blank stare with their mouths hanging open.

There was a sigh of relief once I revealed the truth.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Gdaddy said:


> Pectin is never used by the professional trade. They use either gum Taracanth or gar gum or cellulose glue.
> 
> "Gum tragacanth is a viscous, odorless, tasteless, water-soluble mixture of polysaccharides obtained from sap which is drained from the root of the plant and dried. The gum seeps from the plant in twisted ribbons or flakes which can be powdered. It absorbs water to become a gel, which can be stirred into a paste."


woops read over it really quick at work and just threw that in.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hmmm... I've always been under the impression it was perspiration from the thighs of the virgins upon which they're rolled. Right or wrong, I enjoy that impression so much, I'm clinging to it. :nod:


***When I read Zino Davidoff's book The Cigar Connoisseur, he talked about being a little boy in Cuba and having heard about these brown skinned virgins rolling those world famed cigars on their inner thighs. So, he said, he snuck away to the Cuban cigar factories, stood on a box and peered inside the windows. "And all I saw were big, sweaty, ugly men working feverishly at those cigar tables..." Just thought I'd share.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hmmm... I've always been under the impression it was perspiration from the thighs of the virgins upon which they're rolled. Right or wrong, I enjoy that impression so much, I'm clinging to it. :nod:


Jaybird is coming for his rightful heir to the throne of the Virgin thigh rolled cigar kingdom! Cling all you want Herf N Turf! Its MINE!! Step aside peasants!

Cheers
King Jaybird!


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Please be advised that last post was driven ONLY by the WINE in my glass......

Nothing further.. Carry on with the regularly scheduled broadcasting of PUFF!


Simply 
Jaybird


----------

